# How early do you start planning?



## Vampire Kat (Sep 23, 2015)

Oops, I think I posted this in the wrong category, I'm sorry. Noob here.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Well it is about planning your costume so maybe the right Category. 

But for me it depends on whether I am going to buy one or make it and when I finally decide on a theme. Most of the time it is September.This year I knew in July. But I also have in planning next years Theme and costume. Because it might be something that will require alot of work.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

My kids usually start the day after Halloween. We usually put them together from found items or make it ourselves. My youngest loves Ninja Turtles, so we buy him his because of time constraints. I try to have everyone finalized by the beginning of September.


----------



## Vampire Kat (Sep 23, 2015)

That is ideal. LOL


----------



## Skellyton5 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm improving on last year's costume so i've had ideas of things to change since then, but I only started to put real thought into it starting in the last half of september. However I already have plans for next year. I thought of a variation I could do.


----------



## ChrisKanakis (Oct 19, 2011)

when I was a kid in the 80's I WISH we had the money to plan to do elaboriate costumes for halloween


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

September 1st....If not earlier...I have ideas for next year already!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Sometimes I plan a year plus in advance. I do some pretty intricate costumes though usually they are for cons not just Halloween. This year? Sunday oct. 18th I decided to do a costume from the game Skyrim and got it done in 5 days mostly because I already had everything on hand to make it. At the other end this year for GenCon I went as a Tiefling Warlock and I worked on that for about 9 months.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Some years I know waaaay ahead of time, like for my Halloween party this year, I had bought my hospital gown on Amazon in February or something.

But, not to brag, lol, but I'm like the queen at putting together last minute costumes. Or maybe I'm just lucky and already have what I need. But a friend of mine and I went to the arcade this year on Friday the 30th and earlier this month I had bought some overalls...so a couple days before the arcade party I thought "BAM! CHUCKY!" Just needed a couple of things from walwart....something to write "Good Guys" on the overalls, some big red buttons, red/orange hairspray, a weapon and a few temporary tattoos. So easy.

Oh, and I won the costume contest for scariest costume


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Our planning starts right after Halloween. Im working on props right now and I talk about Halloween daily, hope the wife doesn't
get tired of hearing me. All the hair fell off my Michael Myers mask so my wife is going to buy wig or doll hair then glue it on.
Can't believe I was a bald Michael Myers, I ran into the house and threw a black fleece cap on. My wife said I looked like Michael
from the hood.....


----------



## MattDermott666 (Nov 9, 2015)

Typically I plan my costume and decorations throughout the month of October. I'm never actually prepared. So this year, I'm planning everything in advance starting now. From costumes to decorations. I'm going to make the props and get the costume ready so come October I can just set everything up and be done. This year, I threw on some cargo pants, black steel toe boots, a black shirt with a black under shirt, I bought an apron that I smeared with blood and I made my own mask with paper mache. Not the greatest idea considering I live in Florida and the humidity and breathing into it made it all sticky lol.


----------



## MichaelMyersOfficial (Nov 22, 2015)

*I don't have to plan. You know what I do? I just use the same mask over and over again 
See? This is me on Halloween *


----------



## !Scare (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm currently planning 11 months ahead haha. >_> I'm not crazy!


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

I usually start thinking about what I'm going to do for the next year right after Halloween is over. I would usually start the costume build a couple of months ahead of time but this year I'm starting today!
I've always wanted to do Lord of Darkness from Legend or something similar.
I did a decent Gargoyle Warrior with articulating wings which I loved having on a costume. It just creates a great wow factor when people ask to take your picture and you pop out these great wings that span out like 10' or so.
My wife and I recently watched Childhood's End and my jaw dropped when I saw the Korellan character. That character had the wow factor and fantastic wings!
So I thought I might give it a try!
Going to start planning out a new support system for the wings and upper torso muscle structure, then build another set of digitigrade stilts(have them on the gargoyle) before building the head and horns.
Here we go!


----------



## SeinfeldKramer (Mar 8, 2012)

2014 I decided not to dress up but day after 2014 Halloween day I started planning and buying some pieces for my 2015 costume and it took me the whole year to accumulate and make stuff for my 2015 costume, which I was Freddy Krueger


----------



## dempup (Sep 22, 2008)

I start planning here in January/February. Might as well get a good headstart


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

Dang, Kramer, that is impressive! 

I started planning my costume for 2015 about a month early, and I ended up scrapping it completely because I didn't have enough time to finish it. This year I already know what I want to do, and I'm already on the lookout for fabrics that can suit it.


----------



## MrGoodspeed (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm always planning. I start the day after Halloween, when I hit as many Spirit Halloween and Party City stores as I can. I try to find cool ideas with the pieces I pick up on the cheap, then start putting it together as the year goes on. As a result, I tend to end up with 3 or 4 costumes at a time, in various stages of completion.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Last year we started planning in July, that gave the kids enough time to really decide on the theme as we really don't want any changes after we've started. This year, we started working on things right after Halloween (second week of November) because we felt confident enough that we're going to stick with our theme, and since our Halloween celebrations have grown bigger, we need more time so we can do things at our leisure and as the schedule will allow it. Costume work starts early September when most props/decor are either done or are well on their way


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I think this year I am, going to do my Black Desert online Character.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

This describes my planning method perfectly...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I have to have our costumes ready by the first week of October for a ball that we go to. I start planning for next year as soon as the current years' are finished. Finding the elements and or the theme takes some doing.


----------

